# New Knife Project Anyone ??????



## george tichbourne (Jun 19, 2008)

:wave:Hi Everyone,
Anyone been thinking about a new knife project ?? I know - it would be for 2009 but it doesn't hurt to start thinking now.........

How many of you would be interested in another project ? It's something that George and I would be happy to get into.

We're lonesome and bored without all the activity of the CPF group knife project. Besides which there's no one to talk to now :mecry:







Tried to post this one in the Marketplace for sale but couldn't get in ~
will have to talk to Greta to see what I'm doing wrong.

This one is real pretty, 

Hope all of you are enjoying the summer, we're still in the deep freeze up here. For a couple days we had 90F now we've been back to 60F for a number of days and lots of rain.

Cheers, Carol, George & Maggie
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
[email protected]
905-670-0200


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

my vote would be for something like:
6" or less OAL
3" or less blade
.25" thick or close to it
something like your "white tanto" (tanto or hefty spear point) but with thinner handles and a more squared end for pounding.

something small and very functional, to take out with us and our flashlights!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

ive been extrodinarily busy, and unable to take them photos! sorry...

i will get round to it at some point...and bring that thread back to life..

Crenshaw


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye on your in stock page. My CPF knife is too pretty to use and I like George's work so much I would like to shop there first. 



As far as selling, I believe as a custom knife maker, you can sell here in the Custom Forge forum. I'm sure someone will  me if I'm wrong. If you want to post at the Market Place, you will need to create an account there as it is a separate forum.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 19, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my vote would be for something like:
> 6" or less OAL
> 3" or less blade
> .25" thick or close to it
> ...


 
Greetings HoopleHead, that white tanto is a gorgeous little knife. George is actually making one up now for someone with linen micarta. That will be different and when it's complete I'll put a photo up (if I'm allowed) I'm going to have to check with Greta because I'm not sure what we can and cannot do now that we are out of the project mode. I know we were given a little more leaway during that run.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 19, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> ive been extrodinarily busy, and unable to take them photos! sorry...
> 
> i will get round to it at some point...and bring that thread back to life..
> 
> Crenshaw


 
OK, so what have you been doing that's kept you so busy  ??
Never mind I had photos of something I wanted to send to a customer and I had to track down one of our customers, have someone bring the item into the store, shoot it, send it back than promptly lost our camera before I downloaded the photos.  I'm blaming my problem on a seniors moment.................

CHeers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 19, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> I've been keeping an eye on your in stock page. My CPF knife is too pretty to use and I like George's work so much I would like to shop there first.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as selling, I believe as a custom knife maker, you can sell here in the Custom Forge forum. I'm sure someone will  me if I'm wrong. If you want to post at the Market Place, you will need to create an account there as it is a separate forum.


 
Hi Unforgiven, we'd love to have you purchase something off our "In Stock" page  Our inventory has kind of taken a beating during the CPF project and a little run this past month or so. George is busy trying to replenish inventory so keep you eyes on that page, you should see some new things in the next month or so I hope. 

Well if we can sell/ try to sell - here on the Custom Forge Forum that works for me, I know how to get here and I even have learned how to post photos. Schiesz will be so pleased  The dear man worked very hard continually posting all those photos for me. 

Look forward to hearing from you in the near future. Oh, we now have a referral bonus point program in addition to our regular bonus point system.

It's been great to hear from you fellows - really have missed you all.

CHeers, Carol:wave:
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
[email protected]
905-670-0200


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm in money conservation mode right now, but I may contact you for a custom in the future. Hmmmm already thinking about a 2009 CPF knife eh? I look forward to it. Maybe I'll successfully get one of these ideas in my head onto paper and submit a design.:thinking:


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 21, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> My CPF knife is too pretty to use


 
Unforgiven, I thought I'd better get back to you on this 

Thankyou for your kind words regarding George's work, much appreciated.
Your concern about the CPF knife being too pretty to use .............as pretty as it may be it is indeed a solid, sturdy little knife and quite capable of being used. Don't be afraid to use it, everything that George makes is designed to work. HOWEVER, if you prefer to keep it pristine and find another working partner that is of course your choice. Just wanted to assure you that it could be used without concern. Not made for HEAVY duty use but normal use - by all means. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 21, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I'm in money conservation mode right now, but I may contact you for a custom in the future. Hmmmm already thinking about a 2009 CPF knife eh? I look forward to it. Maybe I'll successfully get one of these ideas in my head onto paper and submit a design.:thinking:


 
Hi PhantomPhoton, I think most of us are but as I recall it took a LONG time for everyone to decide upon the design aspects and exactly what everyone wanted for 2008. 

With that in mind I thought it might be a good idea to get you fellows thinking as to what 2009 could hold for a project. 

Not that I'm trying to organize you fellows or anything  but just to get you all thinking so that the suggestion, design portion moves along well.

Enjoy your summer, Carol


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Carol,
I would have bought one of the CPF group knife in a heartbeat but I'm a fan of more practical and everyday use blade designs.

A lot of the folks here don't realize how practical knives are that are great slicers and that's what most knives are used for in everyday life anyway.

If there is a second CPF knife, I would recommend a full flat ground blade emulating from a fairly beefy spine. 

Forget swedges, though they sell because they look "cool" and they DO offer slightly reduced weight and forget tanto blades as they also LOOK "cool" but are mostly impractical. 

In my experience, there is no more practical blade for all-around use than a full flat grind. 

Another suggestion would be a Wharncliffe or modified Wharncliffe blade and fully flat ground. Ask George about this as these are very practical blade designs but not very "sexy" but are just now getting the respect they deserve. 

I have used knives for well over 40 years and these suggestions come from real world use and are just simply MY opinions. 

By the way, there's a very popular knifemaker named Tom Krein that even posts here on CPF sometimes that has a good business going of converting very popular knives to full flat grinds for razor sharpness and slicing.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 21, 2008)

a full flat ground, beefy wharnie would be fine by me too


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Gene, I understand what you are talking about, if you cruise through George's website http://www.tichbourneknives.com
you'll see that his knives are practical working blades, even his art pieces.

Everyone has various ideas of "their" ideal knife and hence my reasoning for trying to start the process of people putting down what they might be interested in - in many peoples opinions I'm sure - "early" 

Many knives are job specific, some are just great to look at, some are real workers, some are excercises in design and creativity. 

Flat grinds are nice, we have a number of them in our regular line-up.

All preferences aside though, I do think that the CPF 2008 is a real looker Often when you're going for a commemorative knife as was the case for the 2008 model you run with something that is going to be a keepsake and a little different. For those who wish to use it, it is by all means a knife to be used, for those wanting a momento it suits that purpose too.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Robocop (Jun 23, 2008)

If his is a suggestion thread I will offer my thoughts for something to think about. How do others feel about a neck knife....something small, simple and rugged. I have many knives and use only a few and one of my most used is an old CRKT K.I.S.S with tanto style blade and carried as a back up on duty.

It was cheap enough that I do not mind beating on it with hard use and if it breaks then I surely got my moneys worth over the years. Something small and simple may not be worth a custom makers time however if you guys are bored it may be something simple to think about.

Maybe a AUS-8 material or something similiar in cost with a length of maybe 5-6 inches. It could be kept simple and cheaper by allowing the purchaser to wrap their own handle with para-cord using whatever style they like. Just an idea from my own personal selfish wants but again it may be a nice project to consider. Seems like neck knives or other easier to carry options always sold well.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 23, 2008)

how about a neck knife or bushcraft knife?


----------



## Gene (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Carol,
Very nice reply and I do understand what you're saying. I also want to say George and everyone did a good job with the CPF knife and it is a looker. It just wasn't my cup of tea.

So, my choice for the next CPF knife, (if there is one), would be a Wharnie or modified Wharnie with a full flat grind tapering down to a razor sharp edge from a fairly beefy spine. Thank you!


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 24, 2008)

Robocop said:


> If his is a suggestion thread I will offer my thoughts for something to think about. How do others feel about a neck knife....something small, simple and rugged. .


 
Thankyou Robocop, that's what I'm looking for, different ideas from the members so everyone can start thinking about their wish list and at some point narrow down the wish list and end up with a design that works for most.

Appreciate the time you took to share your thoughts,

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
[email protected]


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 24, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> how about a neck knife or bushcraft knife?


 
Hi Stitch, sounds interesting. It will certainly gets ideas flowing.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 24, 2008)

Gene said:


> Hi Carol,
> Very nice reply and I do understand what you're saying. I also want to say George and everyone did a good job with the CPF knife and it is a looker. It just wasn't my cup of tea.
> 
> So, my choice for the next CPF knife, (if there is one), would be a Wharnie or modified Wharnie with a full flat grind tapering down to a razor sharp edge from a fairly beefy spine. Thank you!


 
Thankyou Gene, I'm trying to find a photo of a matching set of Wharncliffs that George made for someone a few years ago. They were really pretty, he swore he'd never make them with bolsters again  but they were pretty. If I can find that photo I'll post it, it's something you'd enjoy.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Jun 25, 2008)

What? Carol and George are posting their own pictures now?



Since this year's knife was pretty much exactly what I was looking for, i'm having a hard time thinking of what I might want for the next one. 

I'd love to have something in Stellite or Talonite though...


----------



## tensixteen (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello..

This thread excites me..=)..Personally, i love wharncliff blades. How about a folder guys?..or would you guys prefer to keep it to fixed blades?..here's a Wharncliff flipper which i designed for my brother's 13th birthday, and which Peter Carey made, and has requested to include into his regular line-up.







As some of you might know, folders are still my favourite!!..haha..I'll be watching this thread..=)

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

folders are great (and are actually my preference) but for this project, itd probably be easier to stick to fixed blades? dunno.

but it does sound like a thick/beefy nicely ground wharnie (neck?) knife is a popular choice...


----------



## tensixteen (Jun 25, 2008)

Something like this?










Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou Gene, I'm trying to find a photo of a matching set of Wharncliffs that George made for someone a few years ago.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Gene, see the matched set of Wharncliffes below - finally found the photo.






Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

schiesz said:


> What? Carol and George are posting their own pictures now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schiesz, can you believe it, you're not going to be driven crazy with me asking you to put pictures up  I still do not do it as quickly and easily as you do but if it's one at a time I can sort of manage that :thumbsup: NO,,,,,,
I'm not going to tell anyone how long and what colour the air was around me when I was trying to figure it out either 

We have a couple stellite knives for sale.....................actually





This one is really nice 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Hello..
> 
> This thread excites me..=)..Personally, i love wharncliff blades.
> 
> ...


 
Very pretty Nick,

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hay Nick, you should check out our In Stock page, George has a FULL size one very similar to this one  Nice pattern.

Cheers, Carol:wave:


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

For those of you interested in Folders, George is in the process of designing a new series of LARGE folders. Blade 4-5" 3/16" 440C, frame lock design,

When a couple of the patterns are closer to completion I'll put them up for you to look at.

Presently he runs Gentlemens Jewellery folders and smaller working models but this will be a new series altogether. 

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
[email protected]


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 25, 2008)

Test message to see if the signature is working.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I like Wharncliffes. I use SAK's often because the pure simplicity of the nice, flat ground-type blade. So I like the talk of either or both.

Folders (I think) would add more to the cost, so while I'd personally shell out for one it may be better to keep availability high by keeping prices low.

I think, Robocop, are you referring to the _Stiff KISS_ ? I have one and wish I had bought a couple more. Or that they'd release a new version with better steel. I really like mine too. CRKT does make a smaller Wharnie like neck knife called the dogfish iirc. I've thought about one of them a few times but haven't pushed the button yet.

Personally I'm not sure if I'd want a bigger, same size, or smaller knife than the 2008. I'm open to everything, but I'd definitely like something different.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 26, 2008)

at least 3/16" if not 1/4" thick


----------



## Robocop (Jun 26, 2008)

Phantom I was talking about the original Stiff K.I.S.S. knives and I am not sure if CRKT even makes them anymore. I have the tanto style and it is easy to carry, tough, average cost and just a nice EDC knife.

I found an old link with a few photos just to give a few ideas.


http://www.wilmetjp.net/knives/stfkss.html


----------



## Robocop (Jun 26, 2008)

Just a few ideas if we are considering another project and I think a neck knife fixed blade would be easier to get started on. I very much enjoy wrapping my own handle styles with para cord of various colors and patterns. I was thinking about cost and it seems it would be much less if the maker did not have to worry about handle design or material and consider the neck knife style of project.

I also however enjoy a good simple folder with a reliable frame lock design.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 26, 2008)

Robocop said:


> Just a few ideas if we are considering another project and I think a neck knife fixed blade would be easier to get started on. I very much enjoy wrapping my own handle styles with para cord of various colors and patterns. I was thinking about cost and it seems it would be much less if the maker did not have to worry about handle design or material and consider the neck knife style of project.
> 
> I also however enjoy a good simple folder with a reliable frame lock design.


 
Hi Carol here, last years 2008 was basically a mid size neck knife. If you go with a bare steel knife, a) some may not like the cord handle or be able to do their own, B) Most importantly, when it comes to making the kydex sheath for it - with out a handle on it, if it is sent out bare, when you get it and put your own handle on it it will NOT fit the sheath. Us using a prototype with wrapped handle won't work well either because everyone would have their own way of doing it and the thicknesses would be different on all of them and you would be left without a sheath. 

For something different perhaps a simple folder might be something to look at. 

Regarding cost, the 2008 knife if it had been sold under normal circumstances (and this year the pricing would have to be more in tune with the market place if we're to stay in business) would have sold for approx $295- $325. You folks got yours for $142.

Prices vary depending on the design and that is something that once everyone were to decide on what their choices were we would come back with pricing on the different designs than a vote could be taken.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 26, 2008)

Tensixteen - here's something you might find interesting. We call it our "Duck Beak" It's small.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 27, 2008)

Robocop said:


> Phantom I was talking about the original Stiff K.I.S.S. knives and I am not sure if CRKT even makes them anymore. I have the tanto style and it is easy to carry, tough, average cost and just a nice EDC knife.



Yea that's what I thought you were talking about. They also made a KISS folder so I wasn't sure. That is what I have too. Took a couple lousy pictures with my laptop cam.






http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23i7b50&s=3
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mb3700&s=3

A nice lightweight simple knife. Like I said I wish CRKT still made them. Something just slightly bigger and with a slightly nicer steel would be sweet.
The sheath on this model doesn't latch onto the handle per say. Instead there is a small hex screw in the blade that catches the sheath that way the handle can go naked like I have currently or one can wrap it. 
A simple conforming layer of G-10 (on one or both sides) of this would make a bit better grip, keep it slim, and keep it so that it can still be cord wrapped for those who like it that way.
As the picture shows this has a chisel grind to it, which isn't seen too much, but I happen to like this too. 
As for the "American tanto" blade, I like 'em but definitely don't want/ need tons of them. I like variety. A knife can be used for many different jobs and _ya gotta use the right tool for the right job._

Oh and here's a lousy picture in the same setup of my CPF 2008 blade since I bothered to take a picture 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2yw8tvn&s=3


----------



## Robocop (Jun 27, 2008)

Phantom that is the same version I have however mine has no serrations. I carry it inside my vest at work tucked into the interior pocket behind my trauma plate. It is easy to deploy and very handy for day to day tasks.

Carol I can see how a neck knife with wrapped handle would not work well for the next possible project. My suggestions were kind of based on my own selfish wants....I simply like a small fixed blade better. I find for my own personal uses my neck knives are easier to carry and as such are usually what I have on my person.

If a folder is to be the next project maybe we could start by narrowing the choices of lock style between maybe Liner, frame or some type axis or even auto lock. Then we could decide the type of blade material or maybe agree on a size limitation first.

I have various folders with the most expensive being a Benchmade auto that is rarely used much. My favorite is an Edge-Tech Paragee with frame lock that was maybe 40 dollars....love that style and simple design however sadly it is no longer made. 

So I will start by suggesting if a folder is what the majority would ask for then what type of lock is most wanted? I will say a frame lock for reasons of lower cost and reliability would be a good choice for our next project. I will also say something around 4.5 to 5 inches when closed with a tanto type blade design. Stone washed or bead blast type finish is also a favorite of mine for ease of maintaining the finish.

I do not know enough about blade material to have much input however the cheaper folders I have that use Aus-8 have always done well enough for me. I think my Best folder uses ATS-34 but I could be wrong about that. I think 154-CM is todays version of this material however again I know almost nothing about blade materials.

So how do others feel about size and lock style? What style is best for cost and easy to mass produce easily for another project?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 27, 2008)

Well adding my $.02 to the folder ideas...

Size is of no real concern for me. I have small and medium folders (no big'uns actually but I just haven't found one I like and can afford yet). 
But size does affect legality in some places. I decline to comment further on this subject. 

I actually don't own a proper frame lock, so I'd love one of those. 
I absolutely can not stand liner locks, as I've had a couple of them fail on me in the past; luckily never at a critical time or situation. 
I like lock-backs as well. 
I _think_ Benchmade holds the patent on the Axis lock, so I doubt we can get one of those. 

The blade grind is of interest to me. I'm definitely more interested in a flat grind or even chisel grind like I mentioned above, so I'm interested in what is possible. Convex grind anyone? :devil:

Steel isn't much of a concern as I trust George and Carol know their stuff and won't use junk like some of the production companies now do. Keep it affordable for as many as we can.

Some of the nicer blade designs I have in my head have double bladed aspects to them which again touches off on legality for some places, and also aren't too practical for folders. 
So I'd like to know what other people have in mind. I have "American tantos" and simple spyderco endura-type designs plus a lot of SAKs; I'm always looking for something different. Wharncliffes have been mentioned already. 

Hopefully some more people will drop in and comment on what they'd like, want, dont want, etc.


----------



## Robocop (Jun 29, 2008)

Again I am not sure what would be best for the maker as far as ease of developing or the best for cost options however personally I find the frame locks more reliable. Like yourself I have had liner locks fail yet have never had a frame lock fail....some lock up more solid than others however personally none of mine have failed.

The Axis lock is simply amazing on all the Benchmades I have seen. I am not sure how the design works nor if patent issues would be a problem however it was an idea to consider if possible to apply.

Maybe we could agree on a blade size or thickness then go to the locking device. Or maybe it would be best to decide what type of frame material or design. I would like to have a robust folder if we agree that it should indeed be a folder rather than fized blade. Something we could afford and would not be afraid to beat on it daily. What about D2 steel?....Again I know very little of material however I have read D2 is tough and affordable mostly.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 30, 2008)

Robocop said:


> Carol I can see how a neck knife with wrapped handle would not work well for the next possible project. My suggestions were kind of based on my own selfish wants....I simply like a small fixed blade better. I find for my own personal uses my neck knives are easier to carry and as such are usually what I have on my person.


 
Perhaps this is something George could make up for you on your own depending on what the outcome is for a project knife ?? We will be purchasing some very thin linen or canvas micarta soon - makes a good handle and would keep the knife "thin" also is grippy when bead blasted

George's new folder project aimed at the 20-30 yr old males will require very thin handle material in some cases. The folders we make now are liner locks, they are a very definite lock. Alot depends on the tension on the screws. THe new design coming out may change the locking system but we're not sure yet. As soon as he gets one made up we'll post it so everyone can see it.

Carol


----------



## schiesz (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm very anxious to see the new folder design.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 1, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I'm very anxious to see the new folder design.


 
Hi Schiesz, we're keeping it under wraps until the first one rolls off the bench  A couple fellows have seem the drawing but they happened to be in the shop  Hopefully by the end of summer........

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 1, 2008)

Many of you are probably wondering why I started this thread. You just got your knife in the mail about a month or so ago - right ................

Well, we are expecting to be alot busier this coming year and I am testing the water trying to determine if you fellows might be interested in a "2009" custom knife and approx. how many of you.

Yes, it's early, and how do you know what you will be up to next year.
The issue with projects like this is timely delivery and scheduling. I'm the one that makes sure everything fits together like a nice tidy little puzzle.

Ideally if there is to be a "2009" project, it would be nice if the final design was determined by the end of 2008 so that production could begin after we come back from Christmas vacation mid January. 

Depending on design choice, the number of participants and our work load than we can figure out how to accomplish a timely delivery. Timing is everything in a project like this and there is alot to arrange and work on at our end.

We are revamping our business, still in knives but we are trying to expand into other areas and thus increase business which means that my attention to detail and scheduling is going to be more crucial.

So in brief, I'm not really crazy, I'm testing the water to see if there is interest and how much and like magazines  working many months in advance to co-ordinate my planning. Of course this all hinges on whether the other things we have in the works pan out. 

Your crazy Canuck  Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 3, 2008)

Gentlemen ~ how many of your are interested in a unique fixed blade ?
How many of you are looking for a "Custom" higher end folder ?

One thought I had was that just to make it a little more interesting and open it up abit more for those with different preferences ~ we could run a fixed blade and a folder. Or two styles of fixed and one folder.

That would cover off the basis for preference and give people more options. Just a thought...................

Any thoughts on this approach ? This way price range could vary as well with the folder being the more expensive and the fixed - depending on designs less costly.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I might be interested in certain types of folders.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 3, 2008)

looking for a solid, reasonably priced "user" fixed blade.

again my pref would be a neck knife of sorts, 1/4" thick, maybe 6" OAL with a 2.75" blade, wharncliffe blade with nice grind


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 4, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> looking for a solid, reasonably priced "user" fixed blade.
> 
> again my pref would be a neck knife of sorts, 1/4" thick, maybe 6" OAL with a 2.75" blade, wharncliffe blade with nice grind


 
My Goodness 1/4" thick, the highest we go is 3/16" and that's for bowie knives. Our normal thickness for the type of knife you're taking about is 1/8". A top grade cutlery stainless steel properly treated will give you what you need without going to extreme thickness. 

By the Way - Happy 4th of July Everyone !!!!:wave:


----------



## jch79 (Jul 4, 2008)

+1 to the folder! 

It'd have to be <3" blade for me to buy though.

:wave: john


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 5, 2008)

How about this knife but in titanium limted to CPF only, George I hope you don't mind I posted this picture stolen from your site. One of these day I'll buy it, need to save more cash.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 5, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> How about this knife but in titanium limted to CPF only, George I hope you don't mind I posted this picture stolen from your site. One of these day I'll buy it, need to save more cash.


 
You picked a real beauty  Integrals are wonderful ~ they're beautiful, they're all one piece. The downside for the maker is you throw away 75% of the raw material. 

When we used to do shows all the time, weekly at one point - we had one of these on display and this young fellow came along with his Dad in tow.
The young lad had just finished some schooling involving CNC machines, EDM's etc. He studied that knife for a good 15 min. before he started to ask questions. He couldn't find anyplace where it had been clamped into the machine and couldn't understand how that had happened 

George and his Dad had a lot of fun with this young chap explaining very carefully that it had been HAND made, no computerized machines. Made the old fashioned way  Some grinding on the grinder than hand work.
Serious hand work.................................... It was so funny, this young lad was stunned that people actually did things like this without the help of a CNC machine. It was a moment you can't really appreciate without having been there
----------------------
Titanium. Sounds interesting, it would be lite weight, it would be difficult for us to work with but the real downside would be that it would not hold an edge. 
----------------------
The one above is 440C, 56-58Rc, cryo treated, mirror polished 
FYI we have one partially complete -just how long is it going to take you to save your pennies  ??

***There are not many of these in circulation. In total about 6. *

Cheers, Carol


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lots of pennys to save for sure, hopefully this month, any chance on making one with a 4 inch blade, do you do the cryo treating in house, I'v heard it make a big differance in keeping the blade sharp.


george tichbourne said:


> You picked a real beauty  Integrals are wonderful ~ they're beautiful, they're all one piece. The downside for the maker is you throw away 75% of the raw material.
> 
> When we used to do shows all the time, weekly at one point - we had one of these on display and this young fellow came along with his Dad in tow.
> The young lad had just finished some schooling involving CNC machines, EDM's etc. He studied that knife for a good 15 min. before he started to ask questions. He couldn't find anyplace where it had been clamped into the machine and couldn't understand how that had happened
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 5, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> Lots of pennys to save for sure, hopefully this month, any chance on making one with a 4 inch blade, do you do the cryo treating in house, I'v heard it make a big differance in keeping the blade sharp.


 
Hi Glock, yep, 4" is we can do, it's not what's in process rite now so you'd have to wait longer. 

Heat Treating: We as many Canadian Knifemakers send all our heat treating to a Canadian Company called Allied Heat Treat. They have millions of dollars of equipment that runs 24/7 with experienced staff. This company does alot of the heat treating for the aerospace industry and are the only people we have used for the past 18 years. They're very good at what they do. 

Some knifemakers do their own and are very good at it. For us it doesn't make any sense when Allied is just down the street 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 6, 2008)

That knife pictured above is a beautiful piece of work.
Ti would likely make the cost go way up though, so I'm not sure if it is a good choice for a CPF blade. But oh, I do live my Ti. :devil:

Out of personal curiosity, I have a titanium dive knife, a cheap one, but still that thing is still sharp after 8 years of use; never sharpened it since purchase either. It must be some other Ti alloy, as it is more brittle (had very slight damage to the tip, which I've never done on any other knife) but holds an edge better than any steel I've ever used. I haven't done much research, so are there a lot of types of Ti used for cutlery?


----------



## steed77 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure I may be in again. :wave:

Folder or Tanto blade, just wanted to throw that in there.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a titanium called "beta titanium" that is harder than the regular alloys, never worked with it myself.

A misnomer commonly applied to tools is to call a titanium nitride coated tool "titamium" when in fact it is a steel tool, coated with a gold coloured coating less than 3 microns thick.

George


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 6, 2008)

What about a G10 knife?


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 6, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> What about a G10 knife?


 
Sounds interesting - G10 comes in different colours so that might be interesting............. Do you have a style or design in mind ?

Cheers, Carol


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah yes, beta titanium, that sounds familiar. That must be it, thanks. I like the stuff, how expensive is that stuff, raw material wise compared to a similarly sized raw piece of 440C?

I have an small SOG tanto folder with a TiNi coating. I like that too. :sigh: So much to like so little money. I should really quit hanging around here.

As for G10, Cyberspyder, do you mean a whole piece including "blade" made of G10? I've never managed to pick one of those up yet. I have a couple of the Cold Steel :sick2: Zytel "knives" which are useless, but interesting none the less for collections.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I meant something like this:





Joe Brum^





Another Brum^





Tom Krein^










David Brown^





Fred Perrin^





Mine (still a WIP...designed to be an impact tool/hawksbill...inspired by the design below)^






The benefits of doing a G10 knife is that it's cheap and easy to machine I guess, along with simple maintenance. G10 can be sharpened with virtually any abrasive tool and you can clean it with a simple blast of WD40...no need for Tuf-Cloth or other oils. Also, it is very durable and can live in harsh environments without damage.

Another idea, what about Kydex?

Brendan


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

tell me more about that tan david brown knife.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 7, 2008)

A post from him:



David Brown said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a little background on this little guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 7, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> How about this knife but in titanium limted to CPF only, George I hope you don't mind I posted this picture stolen from your site. One of these day I'll buy it, need to save more cash.


 
Hi Glock, I've sent you a PM haven't heard back, wondered if you rec'd it
Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 7, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> Yeah, I meant something like this:


 
Hi Cyberspyder,
Interesting !!! While they are really neat to look at and perhaps use, for us it's not something we could or would manufacture. 

Two reasons: Because of the material they may not show up in x-ray equipment, - now right there that puts you in hot water with Homeland Security. The design on a couple of them is not looked upon favourably by some agencies. 

My error when you suggested G10 automatically I was thinking handle material NOT the actual knife itself. But you are correct, they certainly would be light weight. My apologies, I was on a totally different wave length 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Hi Cyberspyder,
> Interesting !!! While they are really neat to look at and perhaps use, for us it's not something we could or would manufacture.
> 
> Two reasons: Because of the material they may not show up in x-ray equipment, - now right there that puts you in hot water with Homeland Security. The design on a couple of them is not looked upon favourably by some agencies.
> ...



Shucks, worth a try...is it the US side that has a problem with it or our side?


----------



## J_Oei (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd be interested in a folder...


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 8, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> Shucks, worth a try...is it the US side that has a problem with it or our side?


 
While our side is usually a little slower to react to anything I think with something like this they could already be on board. A number of our customers work for or are somehow involved with gov't/law enforcement agencies.

Sorry "bout that, it would have been rather interesting. :sigh: Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 8, 2008)

J_Oei said:


> I'd be interested in a folder...



Hi J, there does seem to be interest in folders.  
George will be releasing his "NEW" folder design before the end of summer, that could be something to watch for. His regular folders are great though, while starting at approx $500 and moving upwards they are all great to use. Sleek, smooth lines, exotic handle/bolster materials, different blade designs. 

This new one is a total departure from what he normally produces.
Coming soon......................

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 9, 2008)

/me glances around

Just a thought, I couldn't be the only one who wanted but missed the first run of CPF knives... would anyone else be up for a second run?


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 10, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> /me glances around
> 
> Just a thought, I couldn't be the only one who wanted but missed the first run of CPF knives... would anyone else be up for a second run?


 
Hi Chrontius,
Could be your best chance of getting one of those knives is trying to see if anyone who purchased one is willing to sell. You start a thread and ask.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 13, 2008)

OK heres a partial preview of the two new folder patterns George is working on. These are the blades.






How 'bout the one on the bottom done up in a fixed blade configuration for the new 2009 knife ?? It would be approx the same size as last years, different look, that blade style is very functional. 

George is looking at various coloured micartas right now. It's something that is flexible enough that almost any handle can go on it and it can be made into a folder or fixed blade. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 30, 2008)

Any plans on making more of the decco 2, is the one in stainless made from a solid piece.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 30, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> Any plans on making more of the decco 2, is the one in stainless made from a solid piece.


 
Hi Glock,
Those are by special order, and yes, we can make one up. That is a very attractive knife but I must tell you it is very heavy. Given the size and the fact it is an integral makes for a substantial piece.

The best part is you can have just about anything in the inset. We've done Mammoth, Thuya Burl, White Corian, there are many options.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 30, 2008)

Please PM me a price and how long to get, does the inset go all the way or is there stainless on the other side.



george tichbourne said:


> Hi Glock,
> Those are by special order, and yes, we can make one up. That is a very attractive knife but I must tell you it is very heavy. Given the size and the fact it is an integral makes for a substantial piece.
> 
> The best part is you can have just about anything in the inset. We've done Mammoth, Thuya Burl, White Corian, there are many options.
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (Jul 30, 2008)

GLOCK18 said:


> does the inset go all the way or is there stainless on the other side.


 
Hi Glock 18, 
The inset is a mirror image. As the Decco 11 is an integral George mills out the space for the inset on Both sides, there is still substantial 440C in the centre.

I will be sending you the other info you requested via PM.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## GLOCK18 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kind of quite around here, hows my A1 hunter coming along, PM must have been lost can you email me some picture of the Decco 11 I am interested in having one made should wait until the A1 is done.

Thanks



george tichbourne said:


> Hi Glock,
> Those are by special order, and yes, we can make one up. That is a very attractive knife but I must tell you it is very heavy. Given the size and the fact it is an integral makes for a substantial piece.
> 
> The best part is you can have just about anything in the inset. We've done Mammoth, Thuya Burl, White Corian, there are many options.
> ...


----------

